# Can anyone tell me about Midis Maltese



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

Please give info about Midis maltese, I am researching for a maltese.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think she has beautiful babies, but that is all I know. :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*My baby boy Preston is from Dian at MiDis Maltese and he is absolutely perfect! Dian is a wonderful woman who truly cares about her Maltese. She is actively showing her dogs and is working hard to breed to the Standard.

Preston came to us at 12 weeks old and Dian had been working with him on pad training. He had already started walking to the pad himself to potty, but we decided to outdoor train him just like our London. From the very first time we took him outside, he pottied within 1-2 minutes. He has continued to do this every time -- Preston is the fastest learner I've ever seen! He is very smart and his personality is amazing! He's incredibly healthy and represents the breed standard well. Preston is very gentle and laid back, yet has a playful streak. We already are so in love with him! Here is a picture of Preston at 13 weeks old:










Please PM me if you have any other questions or would like more detail about my experience! *


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I too am a new Malt mom and my baby came from Dian as well.

She is such a sweet lady and great to talk with.

We couldn't be happier with our Libby!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Your Libby looks so cute in the ready to play position in your siggy! :heart:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have a puppy from Dian, but I bet she talked with me over an hour this past fall giving me advice, opinions and information on the breed. If I remember correctly, at the time she was having trouble with her back, or something, but still took the time to talk with me. Her love and devotion to Maltese was so apparent. I really liked her. I don't think you would be disappointed in her puppies.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I did purchase a maltese from Dian, she is 1 year old and has been shown a couple of times and Dian decided to place her. She arrived today via Dian's brother. She is beautiful! Full show coat, big eyes with dark markings, clean and smelling great. I am so happy. Dian is a very kind lady and full of information. She knew I wanted Mia from the beginning before Mia started showing and one day she called and said do you still want Mia? She said that when someone wanted something as bad as I did she wanted me to have her. To see her go to Midismaltese.com and click on the now showing page and scroll down to Mia she is beautiful. Thanks to all SM members for all the input. As soon as I learn to put pictures in the reply I will take some and proudly show her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jul 2 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800372


> I did purchase a maltese from Dian, she is 1 year old and has been shown a couple of times and Dian decided to place her. She arrived today via Dian's brother. She is beautiful! Full show coat, big eyes with dark markings, clean and smelling great. I am so happy. Dian is a very kind lady and full of information. She knew I wanted Mia from the beginning before Mia started showing and one day she called and said do you still want Mia? She said that when someone wanted something as bad as I did she wanted me to have her. To see her go to Midismaltese.com and click on the now showing page and scroll down to Mia she is beautiful. Thanks to all SM members for all the input. As soon as I learn to put pictures in the reply I will take some and proudly show her.[/B]



oh i'm so happy to hear that you got a little baby from Dian!! I looked at her and OMG she is gorgeous! What a face! 

To answer the OP, I have two girls from Midis maltese and i am sooo happy with them!


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 3 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800373


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jul 2 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800372





> I did purchase a maltese from Dian, she is 1 year old and has been shown a couple of times and Dian decided to place her. She arrived today via Dian's brother. She is beautiful! Full show coat, big eyes with dark markings, clean and smelling great. I am so happy. Dian is a very kind lady and full of information. She knew I wanted Mia from the beginning before Mia started showing and one day she called and said do you still want Mia? She said that when someone wanted something as bad as I did she wanted me to have her. To see her go to Midismaltese.com and click on the now showing page and scroll down to Mia she is beautiful. Thanks to all SM members for all the input. As soon as I learn to put pictures in the reply I will take some and proudly show her.[/B]



oh i'm so happy to hear that you got a little baby from Dian!! I looked at her and OMG she is gorgeous! What a face! 

To answer the OP, I have two girls from Midis maltese and i am sooo happy with them!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Stacy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jul 3 2009, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800372


> I did purchase a maltese from Dian, she is 1 year old and has been shown a couple of times and Dian decided to place her. She arrived today via Dian's brother. She is beautiful! Full show coat, big eyes with dark markings, clean and smelling great. I am so happy. Dian is a very kind lady and full of information. She knew I wanted Mia from the beginning before Mia started showing and one day she called and said do you still want Mia? She said that when someone wanted something as bad as I did she wanted me to have her. To see her go to Midismaltese.com and click on the now showing page and scroll down to Mia she is beautiful. Thanks to all SM members for all the input. As soon as I learn to put pictures in the reply I will take some and proudly show her.[/B]



You got Mia I loved that little girl ever since I saw her pic!!! She is B * U * T * FULL her name isn't bad either.


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 3 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800419


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jul 3 2009, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800372





> I did purchase a maltese from Dian, she is 1 year old and has been shown a couple of times and Dian decided to place her. She arrived today via Dian's brother. She is beautiful! Full show coat, big eyes with dark markings, clean and smelling great. I am so happy. Dian is a very kind lady and full of information. She knew I wanted Mia from the beginning before Mia started showing and one day she called and said do you still want Mia? She said that when someone wanted something as bad as I did she wanted me to have her. To see her go to Midismaltese.com and click on the now showing page and scroll down to Mia she is beautiful. Thanks to all SM members for all the input. As soon as I learn to put pictures in the reply I will take some and proudly show her.[/B]



You got Mia I loved that little girl ever since I saw her pic!!! She is B * U * T * FULL her name isn't bad either. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes Maggie I got Mia and she is more beautiful in person. She is so sweet!!!!!! I could eat her with a spoon LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on getting Mia!!! You will not regret getting a Maltese from Dian.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That pic of Preston :wub: He is completely swoon worthy!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jul 3 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800679


> That pic of Preston :wub: He is completely swoon worthy![/B]


Aww, thank you! :wub: I sure do love my boy...he's perfect to me...And his pigment is to die for in person! I'll have to get some pics of him w/out the flash to see if I can capture it in a photo. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've known Dian for years. She's a very nice person and very easy to work with.

She has beautiful babies and runs full health checks on her puppies. 

I would buy a puppy from Dian with no reservations.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jul 2 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800067


> I too am a new Malt mom and my baby came from Dian as well.
> 
> She is such a sweet lady and great to talk with.
> 
> We couldn't be happier with our Libby![/B]


Libby is adorable! How old is she now?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you!

Libby is now 14 weeks and she's gained 1/2 pound. I hope she gets to atleast 4 pounds. She's 2 pounds right now.


----------

